# 2 sets of K-04s available at Achtuning!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

$2,250 for K-04 turbos only or $2,795 for Turbos and RS4 inlet tubes. A comprehensive hardware kit is also available for an additional $75. 
Click on either picture to go directly to the product page for that item.


----------

